# Gold Seal soda bottle by coca cola



## RCO

picked this up on the weekend along with a couple other bottles , found it in a box of bottles at an antique store didn't have one yet and really don't recall seeing many others before . called " gold seal " and by coca cola co Toronto Ontario  . so for some sort of pop coca cola was selling at the time other than coke , I'd say bottle is likely from 30's-40's not any newer as they switched over to ltd instead of co by late 40's according to book . I'm not really sure what type of pop gold seal was and if it was only being sold in Canada or other countries as well .


----------



## cowseatmaize

I did a search for "Gold Seal coca cola" and in the google images there were a few caps, ginger ale, lemon and cream soda anyway.


----------



## RCO

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I did a search for "Gold Seal coca cola" and in the google images there were a few caps, ginger ale, lemon and cream soda anyway.


yeah it looks like they did a ginger ale as well is a few other types of soda's , was it just sold in Canada ? I didn't see anything from US about it ?


----------



## CanadianBottles

They turn up a lot in Canada and I've never seen one from the US so I'd say it's safe to say it was only a Canadian product.


----------



## Canadacan

Great bottle!...I concur...Canadian bottle only. The Coca-Cola company ltd. was shown as early as 1924.My bottle has no date code but does have the diamond D mark with a 4 below....so probably late 1930'sYour bottle predates mine if it shows Co. instead of Ltd....it's a little older than you think... late 1920's-early 1930'sMy earliest LTD Coke bottle I have is 1938. Another note: this bottle came in a 30 oz size as well....and yes this was their Flavor line of soda's.Post a pic of the bottom if you don't mind..I'd like to see it....some of the earliest are marked HDQS TORONTO. [attachment=gold seal.jpg] [attachment=gold seal1.jpg]


----------



## RCO

I didn 't think it was that old , when I found it , it was in a box of junk and very dirty a lot of sand and dust in it. and the guy still wanted $10 for it but I figured since I didn't have one yet why not . the bottles also not in good shape and has a chip on bottom and some damage but oddly looks good on shelf as that's all hidden from view it does say HDQS Toronto on the base , which I guess is odd as Canadian coke bottles don't have city names on them .


----------



## Canadacan

Yup see there you go[]..Good stuff! Looks like a suction scar? Now I have not researched or found a ton of info on Gold Seal. So I'm not sure when they introduced that product.Nice to see the earlier variation!...I still don't have that one, actually did not know about it until a couple of years ago...I've had my bottle for about 15+ years now.Hmmm.... I wonder if Bob can dig up any info on Gold Seal for us?...nudge nudge wink wink []


----------



## Bixel

I have a few gold seals, and have come across a lot in my area. They seem to be injury prone, as most I have seen had cracks or white chips on them. I have seen both pint and quart size.


----------



## RCO

Bixel said:
			
		

> I have a few gold seals, and have come across a lot in my area. They seem to be injury prone, as most I have seen had cracks or white chips on them. I have seen both pint and quart size.


it must of only been sold in certain areas cause I've never found a single one here and some locations have found a lot of bottles . I'm thinking the bottle I found is from 20's , can't see it being any earlier . if we could find a patent date or year coca cola created gold seal might have a better idea exactly when they started it


----------



## mctaggart67

Used to dig up quite a few in a late 1910s/1920s dump in Petrolia, Ontario. They came off the top layers, so I'd put the bottle as starting in the 1920s. Also, Kyle's right in that these guys were injury prone, especially for "frost bruises" unlike other bottles buried right next to the Gold Seals, like Pluto Waters. There is also a quart variant. Only ever got one of those and it sold quickly.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I scanned this from one of Allan Petretti's books but don't know if the Gold Seal ginger ale it refers to was a Canadian brand or a U.S. brand. But notice he dated it circa 1908


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm also following a lead that said "Gold Seal" beverages were supposedly bottled at a bottling facility in Canada called the *Oshawa Plant* Plus, I found this example of a quart bottle but the description did not have any specific information about it ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. I'm finding lots of Canadian newspaper ads for "Gold Seal Ginger Ale" connected to Coca Cola which are dated as early as 1911. I will post some images later today.


----------



## Canadacan

Huh...I have Allan Petretti's book but never noticed that advertisement! Thanks Bob!...great work[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I cannot find a "Gold Seal Ginger Ale" ad in any of the U.S. newspapers, but there are several like this one from ... The Ottawa Journal  ~  Ottawa, Ontario, Canada  ~  September 3, 1912 ( There are some brief snippets from 1911, but that's the earliest date I've found so far )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Date unknown ...


----------



## Canadacan

The Crown would date to after at least 1924...from what I know because of the use of Limited, up till 1923 they were listed as Coca-Cola Co....could I be wrong?...naw![]Interesting clipping!....there must have been some controversy about them using the city's water supply.Here is another Crown I found online...I noted there is also a lemon.  [attachment=Gold seal - cream soda.JPG]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Earlier I mentioned a possible connection with Gold Seal Ginger Ale/Coca Cola and a *Oshawa *bottling plant in Canada. I still don't know very much about the bottling facility, but I did find this ... [  Date unknown ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I discovered the ad I just posted is from a ... 1921 Oshawa City Directory. Check it out!  http://localhistory.oshawalibrary.ca/pdfportal/pdfskins/1921/1921.pdf


----------



## Canadacan

I have not seen a Root Beer crown from them before...that I can recall. My bottle came from a diver, he brought the bottle from the Nanaimo BC harbour back in the 90's, and they are also dug up here. I assume they bottled Gold Seal in Vancouver BC as well.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is also from Allan Petretti's book and is a letterhead from the ... *Western Coca Cola Bottling Company ~ Chicago, Illinois ~ 1909* Notice the symbol in the lower-left corner that says ... *Gold Seal Ginger Ale* This suggest that some version of Gold Seal Ginger Ale was sold in the United States at least as early as 1909 - which ties in with the circa 1908 poster I posted earlier.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This will confirm that Gold Seal Ginger Ale was produced by at least two U.S. bottlers in 1909, who were located in ... *Chicago, Illinois**Cheyenne, Wyoming * https://books.google.com/books?id=4w40AQAAMAAJ&pg=PA104&lpg=PA104&dq=gold+seal+ginger+ale+chicago&source=bl&ots=EXZ47MRAdT&sig=CjKc8EoJyYXxN5v0W2DW2W5Y8aM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=clmjVL7bHJTsoATns4CwCA&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=gold%20seal%20ginger%20ale%20chicago&f=false Whether this is the same/similar brand of Gold Seal beverages produced by Coca Cola in Canada, I do not know for certain, but my guess is they are related.


----------



## RCO

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Earlier I mentioned a possible connection with Gold Seal Ginger Ale/Coca Cola and a *Oshawa *bottling plant in Canada. I still don't know very much about the bottling facility, but I did find this ... [  Date unknown ]


Oshawa was one of a number of cities that had coca cola bottling facilities or local bottlers who were bottling coca cola products .  my book also lists - Belleville , Brantford , Hamilton , Kingston , Kitchener , London , Niagara falls , Ottawa , Peterborough , port Arthur , Toronto , Windsor as places that did gold seal . but other towns and cities had coca cola bottlers or local bottlers who did coca cola . any info on a patent a date for the bottle or gold seal brand ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

RCO said:
			
		

> any info on a patent a date for the bottle or gold seal brand ?



 This is all I have been able to find so far - and nothing for the U.S., yet ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Happy New Year*


The wording in the 1911 Gold Seal Ginger Ale trademark from Toronto, Canada says ...

*"Representation of a gold seal bearing words; *
*Gold Seal Ginger Ale. Highest Quality, etc., *
*printed i**n white letters with red outline."*


Notice the imagery and wording on the attached bottle cap. The description said it was a Gold Seal bottle cap by Coca Cola but it did not say what country it was from. I can't make out all of the wording but I do see "Highest Quality" in the center and "The Coca Cola Co." along the bottom. Plus, the seal image is gold and the lettering is white and outlined in red. I'm not sure what the rest of the wording says but the words "Gold Seal" must be part of it. Even though I have looked, I have been unable to find another cap like it.

For comparison I'm also attaching a picture of one of the "Gold Seal" bottle caps from Canada. Notice it does not precisely fit the 1911 trademark description, nor the words "Highest Quality."


If anyone has, finds, or can make out all of the wording on the red bottle cap, please let us know. I've tried to zoom it but the words just blur.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Now compare the red bottle cap to the symbol found on the 1909 letterhead from the Western Coca Cola Bottling Works, Chicago, Illinois. Especially notice the "bar" across the center.


----------



## RCO

so it was definity being produced before the 1920's when my bottle was likely used , what I find odd about this product is how " regional ' it was as it definity wasn't sold or at least not sold much where I live but appears to be rather common in other areas . thank you all for the research into this product I have learned a lot more than when I first saw the bottle last weekend


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the link where I found the 1911 trademark/*?*/copyright information for the Coca Cola Gold Seal Ginger Ale. These "Google Books" references are a little tricky to work with but sometimes you can find additional information by using the accompanying search box. Its starting to look as if the Coca Cola/Gold Seal brand originated in the United States around 1909 and was introduced in Canada around 1911  https://books.google.com/books?id=yZY6Ydq7HzcC&q=gold+seal+ginger+ale+trademark&dq=gold+seal+ginger+ale+trademark&hl=en&sa=X&ei=Z42lVM-KPMzmoATMyYKgBw&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAA


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

1911 ~ The American Bottler ~ Coca Cola ~ Gold Seal Ginger Ale ~ Rockford, Illinois https://books.google.com/books?id=WZJRAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA11-PA50&lpg=RA11-PA50&dq=coca+cola+gold+seal+bottle+cap&source=bl&ots=n6M-HKYyMj&sig=l71gbwbQZ8Ka_CXa0aBs_-XhxfI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=iJOlVNq3F8zmoATMyYKgBw&ved=0CE0Q6AEwCTgK#v=onepage&q=coca%20cola%20gold%20seal%20bottle%20cap&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*In search of ...* One of the red Coca Cola/Gold Seal bottle caps like I posted earlier. I can't find one anywhere! If found it could hold some valuable clues / dates


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. Whether from the U.S. or Canada, Gold Seal bottles from around 1909 to 1911 were probably straight-sided and probably had paper labels. If this is correct, then there should be some paper labels out there "somewhere"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

More confusion ... I'm not sure why this would be included in a *1922 *Canadian patent publication, but read what it says and you will probably wonder the same thing. The description sounds like that found on the Canadian bottle caps and yet it refers to the Coca Cola Company in Atlanta, Georgia.  https://books.google.com/books?ei=nZ-lVNvJAdfcoAS2o4GYBw&id=vStjx6TlXrYC&dq=coca+cola+gold+seal+ginger+ale&focus=searchwithinvolume&q=coca+cola+


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm thinking this cap and this description are somehow related ... *1911*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And I'm thinking this cap and this description are somehow related ... *1922*


----------



## Canadacan

But did it say on a Blue field?...maybe that was just for letter heads and such. A bit of a mystery!By the way...Great work Bob!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is an experiment to see if these cropped portions of the red bottle cap will enlarge enough to render them more easily readable. 1.  Top2.  Center3.  Bottom


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's what I'm seeing - with the words "GOLD SEAL" and "GINGER ALE" mingled in/superimposedwith the gold coloring. Its the white lettering across the top I can't make out.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I used a magnifying glass and figured it out ...


----------



## Canadacan

Nice job!....so is it a Canadian crown or USA?......if USA I'd assume it would have had Atlanta printed on it?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The city/state are usually on the crimped rim of the cap. We need to find another like it to see where they're from. My guess is the red caps are from the U.S.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just fooling around - on the first one pictured you can see the word ALE with the naked eye ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

My uneducated guess is the red cap dates circa 1909-1911


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

... and is from the United States and related to these items we saw earlier


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I have four editions of Allan Petretti's Coca Cola books which I'm going through page by page looking for anything related to Gold Seal Ginger Ale. Of the items I have found so far, everyone of them is from the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company in Chicago, Illinois and date between 1909 and 1912. It will take me several days to go through all four books and will post my findings when I'm done. I don't expect to find a Gold Seal paper label in the books but I'm convinced they exist.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. Based on tid-bits of information I've pieced together, its starting to look as if *Gold Seal Ginger Ale *was introduced in the United States around 1909 and was a solitary brand by that name and did not include other flavors. I'm thinking the *Gold Seal *flavor line was exclusive to Canada only and introduced around 1922.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S. I'm also researching the history of the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company in Chicago and hoping to find something there, but so far I haven't found very much.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The "Western Coca Cola Bottling Company" in Chicago was considered a bit of a rebel bottler. Here's one of the reasons why ... http://www.legendaryauctions.com/lot-22753.aspx


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Note:  I did not mean to imply that Gold Seal Ginger Ale was never produced or sold in Canada because it was. What I meant was, that Gold Seal Ginger Ale and Gold Seal flavor beverages were two different brands made by Coca Cola. But regardless of that, I'm sure you're going to enjoy my latest find. I just knew there was a paper label out there somewhere, and here it is on a straight sided bottle from ... The Ottawa Journal  ~  Ottawa, Ontario, Canada  ~  *October 2, 1913*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hmmm ... I wonder why the symbol on the 1913 Canadian bottle label is the same symbol on the 1909 letterhead from the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company in Chicago, Illinois?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Side-By-Side 1.  Chicago, Illinois 19092.  Ottawa, Canada 1913


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Side note ... Notice the bottle opener at the bottom of the 1913 Ottawa ad. I own one similar to it. The style was patented by William Painter in 1894. Painter also patented the Crown bottle closure in 1892.


----------



## Canadacan

That is cool Bob!...awesome that advertisement places the brand that early in Canada!...all I can say is..Wow [], A mini history lesson on Gold Seal here folks!


----------



## GACDIG

A lot of good Coca-Cola information. Good work !!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If you liked the first Gold Seal Ginger Ale ad I posted earlier, you're going to love this one from ... The Ottawa Journal  ~  July 14, 1913 By the way, of the dozen or so ads I found like this, every one of them is from 1913 and only appear in the Ottawa Journal newspaper. Even though the ads indicate the brand was also produced in Toronto and Montreal, I can find no Gold Seal ads from either of those two cities.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's the combo ad cropped separately for easier viewing ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. Every ad or mention of Gold Seal Ginger Ale I can find for Canada range between 1911 and 1913. I can find nothing before or after those years. But why this is the case, I do not know.


----------



## Canadacan

Both great advertisements!....thanks for posting them, very interesting to see them.


----------



## Bixel

I knew I had one of these sitting around somewhere! It is a 26OZ Gold Seal bottle. Has London, Ontario on the base, which is why I picked it up when I did. As the Gold Seal bottles always do, it has some little chips and cracks.


----------



## Canadacan

Bixel said:
			
		

> I knew I had one of these sitting around somewhere! It is a 26OZ Gold Seal bottle. Has London, Ontario on the base, which is why I picked it up when I did. As the Gold Seal bottles always do, it has some little chips and cracks.


Ah nice!...I'm not certain that all Gold Seal bottles have the city on them, my 6oz does not.Can you post pictures of the base and the printing on the back?...and is the cap like the ones posted here already?


----------



## Bixel

Sure. I have attached a base photo. I will post a photo of the embossing on the rear a bit later when I take one. I agree on the city thing. I cant say I have ever seen any of the little guys have cities on them, maybe just something the 26OZ bottles had? The cap is not an original, just a gold coloured bottle cap someone stuck on it.


----------



## Canadacan

Great thanks Bixel!, learning allot on this thread..in fact about the most I ever have on Gold Seal!I've never seen a city on the base...but only because lack of bottle samples or the chance to see photographs.I would think you are correct about the cities just being on the 26oz but you never know what may come up in the future.This shall be a great thread to document any new findings and bottle variations, say I don't see a maker mark ie: Dominion or Consumer glass...or a date code? Ivan


----------



## Bixel

Ivan, from the age, and colour, I would say it is Dominion. I cant find a mark, even looked with a flashlight to try and find a super light embossing, but no such luck.


----------



## Bixel

Have attached photos of the front bottom embossing, as well as the rear bottom embossing. The other embossing is the same as the small ones with "Gold Seal" on the shoulder front/back, and the front has the Gold Seal logo as well. Front at bottom "Contents 26 flu ozs, Registered"Back at bottom" Property, of the coca-cola co"


----------



## nostalgia

It took me a while to dig it out but I knew I had a pretty early Canadian Gold Seal bottle.  It's aqua in color, measures 8 3/4 inches high and probably contained 10oz.  It's embossed 'ROOT' near the base and 'Gold Seal' on its base. I think it's the earliest bottle known for this brand.  It's marked on the front 'Gold Seal Ginger Ale / Trade Mark Registered / Property of the Coca-Cola Company Canada'. I pictured it next to a common 6oz Coke bottle for comparison.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Great find! The Root Glass Company was in operation between 1901 and 1929-30


----------



## RCO

that's a really neat gold seal bottle  thanks for posting it , I don't recall ever seeing it before and been to a lot of antique malls and stores . its definity early likely used before the 1920's in that period around say WW1 era .


----------



## Canadacan

Great bottle!...never seen it before. Many of the Canadian soda's from the late teen's into the 20's were made in the USA.I don't recall seeing one from the Root glass company, is there a date code on the heel?


----------



## nostalgia

The only other thing embossed on the heel other than 'ROOT' are the numbers '13' and '1656' if it means anything...


----------



## Canadacan

Root Glass Co. had date codes on the heels of their soda bottles beginning in 1909. And usually the ROOT logo and a model code so the '1656' is probably the model and the '13' I suspect is the year 1913.


----------



## Canadacan

Also note the style of script on your embossed matches the Canadian advertisement from 1913[attachment=Gold seal 1913 - Copy.JPG]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm 100% confident the ROOT 13 is for *1913*


----------



## Canadacan

That bottle probably had a paper label on the other side.


----------



## nostalgia

And the funny thing is that it was found by a diver in Montreal...


----------



## RCO

nostalgia said:
			
		

> And the funny thing is that it was found by a diver in Montreal...



that doesn't surprise me , montreal is close enough to Ontario and a lot of coca cola products would of been sold there back then .


----------



## Ginger Ale collector

[attachment=Gold Seal Canada.ga.jpg] Hello all-Saw this thread. Here's a Gold Seal Ginger Ale bottle Canada Cocoa-Cola Bottling. Ken


----------



## Ginger Ale collector

Duh. Somehow I missed the obvious fact that the Gold Seal Ginger Ale bottle had already been posted and an ad as well. Dunno how I missed that, but I did. In any case, I will say that in the years I have been collecting ginger ales, I've only seen a few of these, so it is rare in my experience, but Canadian collectors may be wiser than I on this one, at least paying attention better than I was on the first post! Ken


----------



## Canadacan

Ginger Ale collector said:
			
		

> Duh. Somehow I missed the obvious fact that the Gold Seal Ginger Ale bottle had already been posted and an ad as well. Dunno how I missed that, but I did. In any case, I will say that in the years I have been collecting ginger ales, I've only seen a few of these, so it is rare in my experience, but Canadian collectors may be wiser than I on this one, at least paying attention better than I was on the first post! Ken


Oh well that does happen...sometimes you forget to look for the page#s[] Yes I would agree this older variation is or seems to be quite scarce...I've never come across one till this post. Ivan


----------



## CanadianBottles

I've never seen one of those either, it's sure a nice one.Seems perfectly understandable that one would be found in Montreal, since it was Canada's biggest city at the time they must have had a bottling plant.  If you go on Street View you can see a pretty old (former) Coca-Cola bottling plant at the intersection of Rue Alma and Rue de Bellechasse, which looks to have been built around that time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> This will confirm that Gold Seal Ginger Ale was produced by at least two U.S. bottlers in 1909, who were located in ... *Chicago, Illinois**Cheyenne, Wyoming * https://books.google.com/books?id=4w40AQAAMAAJ&pg=PA104&lpg=PA104&dq=gold+seal+ginger+ale+chicago&source=bl&ots=EXZ47MRAdT&sig=CjKc8EoJyYXxN5v0W2DW2W5Y8aM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=clmjVL7bHJTsoATns4CwCA&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=gold%20seal%20ginger%20ale%20chicago&f=false Whether this is the same/similar brand of Gold Seal beverages produced by Coca Cola in Canada, I do not know for certain, but my guess is they are related.



Notice in the upper right corner of the attached image, which is a 1911 letterhead from a St. Louis, Missouri Coca Cola bottler, where it says ... Goldelle  /  Formerly Gold Seal Ginger Ale  This led me to do some detective work where I discovered the name Gold Seal Ginger Ale was changed to *Goldelle *in the United States in 1910. According to the trademark information below, the name Goldelle was first used in 1910 and officially published in 1921. The earliest U.S. date I am aware of for Gold Seal Ginger Ale is circa 1908. Because of the 1910 first use date for Goldelle in the United States and because 1911 is the earliest date we can find for Gold Seal in Canada, it suggest to me its not a coincidence when Gold Seal was discontinued in the U.S. that it was then introduced to Canada. In other words ... Gold Seal Ginger Ale / United States = Circa 1908 to 1910Goldelle / United States = 1910 to ???? (I'm not sure when it was discontinued in the U.S.)Gold Seal / Canada = 1911 to ???? (I'm not sure when it was discontinued in Canada)  Misc. information to confirm some of the dates ... 
Goldelle Trademark ~ Used since 1910 ~ Published in 1921

https://books.google.com/books?id=Evw4AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA96&lpg=RA1-PA96&dq=goldelle+ginger+ale&source=bl&ots=TtJhMn-9v8&sig=Sn27UC8rtXgPoVhYSeph7QVavuA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=oYzPVJPxLpTVoATo2YCIBA&ved=0CD4Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=goldelle%20ginger%20ale&f=false

1913 Goldelle Calander

http://www.prices4antiques.com/Coca-Cola-Sign-Cola-or-Goldelle-Ginger-Ale-Paper-1913-24-inch-E8941404.html


Allan Petretti Book ~ Goldelle and Gold Seal ~ Side-by-side

https://books.google.com/books?id=YmfEpjgk7_YC&pg=PA95&lpg=PA95&dq=goldelle+ginger+ale&source=bl&ots=_3ug1XnPIk&sig=QiEoH2KAxmiGbuh_Q1KAaSxlgpM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=oYzPVJPxLpTVoATo2YCIBA&ved=0CEcQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=goldelle%20ginger%20ale&f=false

[ Attachment ]

From Cecil Munsey Coca Cola Collectibles book


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. The reason I posted my earlier quote is to remind us that Gold Seal Ginger Ale was bottled in at least two U.S. cities, namely ... *Chicago, Illinois  *
*Cheyenne, Wyoming * ... of which we can now add to the list ... *St. Louis, Missouri *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S. Because the 1910-1921 trademark listing shows a location of Chicago, Illinois, its possible that's where the trail begins for both Gold Seal as well as Goldelle. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Footnote: There is some small wording around the perimeter of this Gold Seal Ginger Ale image, which I am attempting to make out. So far I can see ... On the top ... *Bottled Under Authority By* On the bottom ... *The ????? Coca Cola Bottling Co. Chicago, Illinois U.S.A.*  I can't make out the second word on the bottom but know it consist of five letters


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just did a super-zoom on the bottom wording and it says ... *Western Coca Cola Bottling Co. Chicago, Illinois U.S.A. *


----------



## Canadacan

Gold Seal Ginger Ale / United States = Circa 1908 to 1910Goldelle / United States = 1910 to ???? (I'm not sure when it was discontinued in the U.S.)Gold Seal / Canada = 1911 to ???? (I'm not sure when it was discontinued in Canada)  Well my bottle will confirm into the 1930's for Canada....I have not seen a date-able bottle from the 1940's..yet. Ivan


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here are the earliest/latest dates I can find in the newspaper archives ... Gold Seal Ginger Ale / Canada = 1911 to 1933 Goldelle / United States = 1911 to 1921 Even though we know Gold Seal Ginger Ale was bottled by at least three different bottlers in the U.S. as early as 1908-09, I cannot find any U.S. newspaper ads for it whatsoever. The same goes for Goldelle in Canada, no newspaper ads whatsoever. Of particular interest is this Goldelle ad from ... The Wichita Daily Eagle  ~  Wichita, Kansas  ~  March 16, 1913 Notice on the close up of the label where it says ... "Formerly Gold Seal"  Note:  I'm not sure why, but they must have had a specific reason for emphasizing that Goldelle was formerly called Gold Seal - especially to have included it on the labels.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Question of the day ...                      I wonder why they changed the name from Gold Seal to Goldelle?


----------



## Canadacan

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Question of the day ...                      I wonder why they changed the name from Gold Seal to Goldelle?


That is pretty interesting Bob....It almost seems not logical if they spent the first two years advertising it as Gold Seal, maybe the name conflicted with another product on the market at the time in the USA and the sales were low?I wonder if there are any Goldelle embossed bottles out there?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the only one I have found so far ... http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/ss-coca-cola-bottle-clarksburg-w-va-goldelle Clarksburg, West Virginia  ~  Exact date unknown  ~  But most likely 1911 to 1921


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I haven't found a documented explanation yet as to why the name Gold Seal was changed to Goldelle, but based on what I have seen, the trail of evidence leads back to Chicago, Illinois where the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company was located. One thing I discovered is that in 1921 the name "Goldelle Ginger Ale Company, Inc" (Chicago) was changed to "Goldelle Products Company" (Chicago). There are also indications that "Goldelle" wasn't even a Coca Cola product but was a separate brand that was merely distributed by Coca Cola.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I also discovered that "Goldelle" wasn't just a ginger ale but also came in other flavors ... http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/12295671_goldelle-and-gold-seal-ginger-ale-material


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Notice that this ... 1.  Gold Seal Bottle Cap2.  Goldelle Bottle Cap ... both have "Highest Quality" in the center.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This link is to a 1922 issue of "The Beverage Journal" where we see that Goldelle Products Co. and the Western Coca Cola Bottling Co. (both of Chicago) once occupied the same building but appear to have been two separate companies.  https://books.google.com/books?id=guw1AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA8-PA58&dq=coca+cola+goldelle&hl=en&sa=X&ei=gTrSVM2xF4PToATA3oHoAw&ved=0CC4Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=coca%20cola%20goldelle&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Throughout the course of my research I have seen references for *Lane Bottling Works / **Lane's Gold Seal Ginger Ale *of Sioux City, Iowa but until just recently didn't know much about them nor what time period they operated in. But now I see where it was established in 1900. I can't say for certain, and still looking for other information, but this might have something to do with Gold Seal Ginger Ale changing it's name to Goldelle. Link to 1900 date ... (scroll down) http://freepages.books.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~cooverfamily/siouxcity/sioux_22.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*In search of ...* Any embossed / Pre ACL / Lane's Gold Seal Ginger Ale / Bottle / Circa 1900 to 1915


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

There are several Lane's Ginger Ale (acl) bottles on eBay. I selected this one because it has the best pictures. Notice the almost identical type of letter font style between that on the Lane's bottle and that on the Goldelle label and bottle cap. Its hard to imagine this is just a coincidence. eBay Link ...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREAT-VINTAGE-LANES-GOLD-SEAL-BEVERAGES-ACL-SODA-BOTTLE-SIOUX-CITY-IOWA-/231468234973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e494f8dd


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm still searching to see when the Lane Bottling Works first introduced Gold Seal Beverages, but based on this bottle style and sign, I think its safe to say they used the term Gold Seal at least as early as the 1930s and possibly even earlier. There is no question that Lane Bottling Works was in operation in 1910, but I'm just not sure when they first used the words Gold Seal. Gold Seal Beverages was not just a ginger ale but also came in other flavors. I do not know the dates for this bottle and sign. The bottle is embossed on the shoulder with "Gold Seal"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. My assumptive guess is, had it been Lane's Gold Seal who infringed on another brand by a similar name, that it would have been Lane's who disappeared from the market place and not the other brand. But its certain that Lane's Gold Seal survived well into the 1950s and possibly even into the 1970s. I cannot find any indication where this ever went to court - but it does appear the Coca Cola related Gold Seal Ginger Ale only lasted about two years between 1908 and 1910 and then was changed to Goldelle.


----------



## Canadacan

Well I would guess your assumptions are right!...Coca-Cola realized the problem, maybe even tried to buy the name outright from them and they refused, not likely though it would have been cost prohibitive and less expensive to just change the name. But alas the Gold Seal went on in Canada because there was no Lane's Gold Seal registered here.Fascinating indeed!....that has to be it Bob, just makes good sense to me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I can't say for certain, but I'm guessing this Lane's straight-side paper label bottle predates the Lane's deco-style bottle I posted earlier. From ... The Sioux City Journal ~ Iowa ~ July 3, *1930*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If this book has been published yet, there might be a history of Lane's Bottling Works / Lane's Gold Seal in it ...  http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/IAMNWI.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record / Update ... 1.  Lane Bottling Works was established in *1900 *(There are Lane's Hutchinson bottles)2.  The earliest date I've found so far for Lane's *Gold Seal *is 1923 (And still searching for earlier dates)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Regardless of when it was published, whether in the 1910s or the 1940s, there should be a Lane's Gold Seal Beverages *trademark *registration out there somewhere. I've looked but have not been able to find one, yet.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*                                           ~  TIMELINE  ~  *

*                                      (Subject to revision)*

*1900 ........  Lane Bottling Works established / Sioux City, Iowa*
*1908 ........  Gold Seal Ginger Ale / Coca Cola related / U.S.A.*
*1910 ........  Gold Seal Ginger Ale / Name changed to Goldelle / U.S.A. *
*1911 ......... Gold Seal Ginger Ale / Trademark registered / Canada*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For future reference from ... *1925 Beverage Blue Book*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly ... (For the time being) Even though I have not found confirmation to prove it yet, I am leaning toward the possibility that Lane Bottling Works used the words "Gold Seal" right from the get-go in 1900-1901


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I posted this link earlier, but this time I'm adding the copy/pasted text. Its an excerpt from a 1923 book about the history of Sioux City, Iowa. Maybe I'm imagining things, but the way it's worded it sure sounds like the author is saying that Lane's Bottling Works bottled Gold Seal Ginger Ale at a very early date, and possibly even as early as 1900. This might be the best I come up with as to how early Lane's used the words "Gold Seal"  
http://freepages.books.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~cooverfamily/siouxcity/sioux_22.htm


[align=center]*LANE BOTTLING WORKS* _Soda Water Manufacturers_[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]It is the long, hot days of summer when the name of Lane Bottling Works is best known to the people of Sioux City and the territory served Gold-Seal ginger ale and other drinks made by this company are well known. Cloudy orangeade is the orange drink that is made from orange fruit without any artificial oils or flavoring. This is one of the specialties of Lane's. The Lane Bottling Works was organized in January, 1900, by *Fred W. Lane*, who has directed the plant since that time. Only the purest of materials are used in the plant where every measure of precaution is taken to insure perfect sanitary conditions.[/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I hate to open a new can of worms, but it is what it is. Here's another Gold Seal brand which I have been unable to find a single reference for. Its ... Gold Seal ~ Fine Quality Beverages ~ Best in the Northwest ~ Vancouver, *Washington *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just found this on Chris Weide's website ... 
GOLD SEAL ~ 10 OZ. ~ ORANGE AND WHITE ~ CLEAR W/TEXT ~ 1948 RED ROCK BOTT. CO. ~ VANCOUVER, WASH. "GOLD SEAL FINE QUALITY BEVERAGES"

http://www.ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/ACLWEB_G.HTM


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Note: "Lane's Gold Seal Beverages" was being produced at the same time "Gold Seal Fine Quality Beverages" was being produced by the Red Rock Bottling Company in 1948


----------



## Canadacan

Did they franchise out the name?[&:]....pretty popular thing I suppose.In an unrelated discovery, I also found info on  Chris Weide's website![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm trying my best to find an explanation why Coca Cola changed the name Gold Seal Ginger Ale to Goldelle Ginger Ale, but if such an explanation exist, it is eluding me. All I can say at the moment is, around 1910-1911 they dropped the name Gold Seal like a hot potato and started using Goldelle. As we know, they started out by saying Goldelle was "Formerly" called Gold Seal. However, if the image in this newspaper ad is a true representation of a Goldelle label, notice where they use the word "Celebrated" instead of "Formerly."  Which suggest Goldelle must have been a fairly well known and distributed by that time (1919). From ... The Daily Illinois  ~  June 13, 1919


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the earliest image I can find for Gold Seal Ginger Ale which is described as being from *1907*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. As I hinted at earlier, it appears that all of the roads related to Coca Cola / Gold Seal Ginger Ale lead directly to the ...                           *Western Coca Cola Bottling Company  ~  Chicago, Illinois*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company of Chicago ... I had to double-check the dates, and as near as I can determine the information in the attached snippet appears to be incorrect. It's from Cecil Munsey's 1972 book, "The Illustrated Guide To The Collectibles Of Coca Cola." Notice where it says ...           "... a poster, used in 1905, jointly advertising Coca Cola and Goldelle Ginger Ale." Based on the dates I've uncovered, I'm about 99% certain the information in Munsey's book is a typo of some type and that it was Gold Seal Ginger Ale and not Goldelle that was connected with the 1905 date. To help support my claim, reread the trademark information on this link where it clearly states ... https://books.google.com/books?id=Evw4AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA96&lpg=RA1-PA96&dq=goldelle+ginger+ale&source=bl&ots=TtJhMn-9v8&sig=Sn27UC8rtXgPoVhYSeph7QVavuA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=oYzPVJPxLpTVoATo2YCIBA&ved=0CD4Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=goldelle%20ginger%20ale&f=false 1.  Goldelle2.  Used since July, 19103.  Filed February 12, 19214.  Published July 15, 1921 The so called "poster" that Munsey refers to, which he shows a picture of in his book, is the identical picture as that on the *1913 *calendar shown below, except in the Munsey book the calendar part is missing. Aside from what I believe to be incorrect information in Munsey's book, I can find zero evidence to support that Goldelle Ginger Ale dates to any earlier than 1910. Nor can I find any evidence to support that Gold Seal Ginger Ale dates to any later than 1910. But regardless of all of that, my main reason for even mentioning this is to point out that I do believe Munsey got the part right where he denotes that ... 1.  Godelle was not a Coca Cola product.2.  The Western Coca Cola Bottling Company was a bit of a rebel. [Attachments ] 1.  Snippet from Munsey book2.  1913 Coca Cola calendar ( which is the so called poster Munsey claims is from 1905)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a 1911 Coca Cola calendar. Notice in the lower left corner where it has ...                                         Goldelle Ginger Ale  /  Formerly Gold Seal


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Inconclusive Conclusion / More Questions As near as I can determine, neither Gold Seal nor Goldelle Ginger Ale were Coca Cola products but rather were separate brands bottled by various Coca Cola bottlers in the United States. And yet, even with this said, one has to wonder why Gold Seal Ginger Ale went on to become a Coca Cola product in Canada? [ Attachment ] From a patent/trademark publication ... The Coca Cola Company ~ Toronto, Canada ~ Gold Seal Ginger Ale ~ 1911


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. / Reminder Take another look at this Goldelle Ginger Ale trademark and notice there is no mention of Coca Cola whatsoever. I assure you if the Coca Cola Company had anything to do with the brand their name would have been included with application. However, it does show "Chicago" as a location, but this does not mean the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company created it. Goldelle Ginger Ale originated in Chicago, but it was a separate brand.  https://books.google.com/books?id=Evw4AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA96&lpg=RA1-PA96&dq=goldelle+ginger+ale&source=bl&ots=TtJhMn-9v8&sig=Sn27UC8rtXgPoVhYSeph7QVavuA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=oYzPVJPxLpTVoATo2YCIBA&ved=0CD4Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=goldelle%20ginger%20ale&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly (For the time being)                   Scroll to Page 216 of the link I just posted and you will find this ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is what I believe Cecil Munsey should have said in his 1972 book and the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company poster he was referring to ... (With this particular poster dating 1907)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

According to Cecil Munsey's 1972 book, the Western Coca Cola Bottling Company in Chicago was established in 1905. This appears to be accurate and is supported by other accounts including this one ... http://www.tinviennaartplates.com/western-coca-cola/ Scroll past the Vienna plates part where you will find the 1905 date along with a reference for a John Thomas Lupton. Lupton partnered with Joseph Brown Whitehead who was one of the original bottlers of Coca Cola along with Benjamin Franklin Thomas in Chattanooga, Tennessee in 1899. Lupton purchased a half interest in the first parent bottling franchise operation from Whitehead in 1899. The Western Coca Cola Bottling Company was the third parent bottling operation established in 1905.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Question(s) of the day ... Since it wasn't Coca Cola who originated and produced Gold Seal Ginger Ale in the United States in circa 1905-07, then who was it and what do we know about them?                                    Answer:  I'm not sure but will try and find out.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

No matter how insignificant it might seem, I am hunting down every reference I can find that mentions a Gold Seal Ginger Ale. The following link and accompanying attachment is to a 1916 book about the history of Pottsville, Schuylkill County, Pennsylvania. In the book it mentions the Schmeltzer Brothers who at some point bottled Red Label and Gold Seal Ginger Ale. But whether this is connected to the Gold Seal brand being discussed, I'm not sure. Nor am I sure when the Schmeltzer brothers bottled Gold Seal other than it is mentioned in the 1916 book, but it could have been earlier. The bottling works was established in 1883 and produced soda bottles well into the acl era of the 1930s and 1940s as evidenced by the acl bottle pictured below. So far I have been unable to find a picture of a Schmeltzer Brothers paper label or any of their bottles that depict Gold Seal Ginger Ale. Link ... https://books.google.com/books?id=mhEVAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA1044&dq=Schmeltzer+Brothers+gold+seal+ginger+ale&hl=en&sa=X&ei=gtfcVPesOI2togS2-4DQAw&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Schmeltzer%20Brothers%20gold%20seal%20ginger%20ale&f=false [ Attachments ] 1.  Snippet from 1916 book2.  Schmeltzer Brothers blob-top bottle3.  Schmeltzer Beverages acl bottle - marked "Since 1883" and "Pottsville, PA."


----------



## Schmeltzer Bros.

Hello, 
Frank Schmeltzer was my Great Grandfather.  Maybe this will help


----------



## RCO

found another " Gold Seal " bottle on the weekend , found it at an abandoned property in a box of odd's and end's , was a couple bottles this was the only one I felt was worth keeping 

don't really come across gold seal bottles much in my area , never found one in the wild even a broken one .  

embossing really good on this one , " Gold Seal " in bold letters and seal on front , " property of the coca cola co " on back , HDQS Toronto on bottom 

is some chips , damage and a small crack line , which is kind of hard to see from pics


----------



## Donas12

RCO said:


> found another " Gold Seal " bottle on the weekend , found it at an abandoned property in a box of odd's and end's , was a couple bottles this was the only one I felt was worth keeping
> 
> don't really come across gold seal bottles much in my area , never found one in the wild even a broken one .
> 
> embossing really good on this one , " Gold Seal " in bold letters and seal on front , " property of the coca cola co " on back , HDQS Toronto on bottom
> 
> is some chips , damage and a small crack line , which is kind of hard to see from pics
> 
> View attachment 225222View attachment 225222View attachment 225223View attachment 225223


Nice find! Always liked the embossing on this bottle.


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Nice find! Always liked the embossing on this bottle.



it has a neat design , this bottle seems similar to the coca cola soda water bottles they have in the US 

not exactly sure when coca cola used this bottle or the exact years Gold Seal was produced , felt it was from the 20's or 30's but might still of been used into the 40's 

never find Gold Seal bottles in my area despite the fact it was widely sold in other parts of Ontario


----------



## cokeboxdfh

A fantastic find!!! Appears you may have two of these
Any interest in selling one?

thanks,
COKEBOXdfh.


----------



## RCO

cokeboxdfh said:


> A fantastic find!!! Appears you may have two of these Any interest in selling one? thanks, COKEBOXdfh.





cokeboxdfh said:


> A fantastic find!!! Appears you may have two of these Any interest in selling one? thanks, COKEBOXdfh.



its not really that hard of a bottle to find , i'm sure there is some others out there , have you been thru any antique malls ?


----------



## cokeboxdfh

The ALE was originally bottles by Western Coca Cola bottler in Michigan. I guess sold it to a bottler in Canada. I believe it goes back to 1910 about, in Michigan.

cokeboxDFH.


----------

